# ~THE LO*LYSTICS HOMIES ARE AT IT AGAIN~ 8 years STRONG



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Callin all LowRiders! September 28th 2013 @ DISCOVERY PARK Sacramento Noon till Dusk

The Lo*Lysitcs are back again with our end of summer event. You know how we do it we brought it to you in 07, 08, 09, and 10 in the city of Woodland, and in 11, well we went independent and did it big at Discovery Park for our 25th anniversary. We're back at it, doing what it takes to bring the lowrider gente another day to remember. Mark your calendars and get the rides out for this end of summer CRUIZE IN. BYOB n BYOBBQ grills, we got the rest. DJ spinning them oldie tunes, Jumphouses for the lil ones, magazine coverage, more info to follow so stay tuned! As always much love to all the clubs and riders that have been down with the homies through thick and thin.. this is what we do! No pre-reg required! $0 at the gate day of  save that feria for the gas it takes to Cruize in! or for school clothes for dem lil ones! Orale gente! Can't forget the homies from LOWRIDER SCENE providing full event coverage.and support shaaaau! Let's do this Nor-Cal. like the homie Gato G says.. Vamonos recio!


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

It's the same day as the Torres Empire show


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds good my brothers we in thee casa as always.see you soon alratos con mucho respectos in full strive.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

daily check in.. whats up homies. 

94, ill give you the short version brother, just for info. When the Lo*Lystics got together to plan out the first woodland show in 07, we checked the calendar for the best date, 2 make sure no other clubs was doing a function. We settled on the end of summer. SOCIOS opened the season and we closed it for Nor Cal. We kept our event on the last weekend in Sept. in 07.08.09,10, 11, till now, not sure about anything else except this is the day/weekend when our whole club can come together and celebrate another year of riding and do something for our gente and familia at the same time. This is what I know to be true homie.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> :thumbsup:





DestinationCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds good my brothers we in thee casa as always.see you soon alratos con mucho respectos in full strive.:thumbsup::thumbsup:





BIG GOOSE said:


> T.T.T


 whats up!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> FIRME :thumbsup:


PM sent loco.


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Might head down homie..i'll keep u posted tho.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We will be there to support for the 7th year in a row. Trust and loyalty is a term I do associate with lo*lystics So we be there like every other year


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTMFT FOR GATO!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mister E-Dog said:


> Might head down homie..i'll keep u posted tho.


thats whats up carnal. if u can make it u will eat good and be chillin like a villain


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be there to support for the 7th year in a row. Trust and loyalty is a term I do associate with lo*lystics So we be there like every other year


!! good to have solid homies these days and we thank you for bein down wit us loco


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> TTMFT FOR GATO!


u know


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:qvos to thee lo lystics famillias,you know how we doing it carnal gotto keep it on a solid terms always.simon carnal I got you on the mas firme rolas,music.talk to you soon on details carnal.alratossss co respectos always in full strive fashion y northern califas.....:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT - Updates are in the works, stay tuned homies


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok homies after the club met Saturday we decided to update the location, the plan is the same but waiting on the confirmation on the spot. The whole idea is to share a feast with all of our fellow clubs N riders, in a cool spot. Come thru with a side dish and eat with us, or bring that grill n get down 4 your club. Thinking about a rib cook off, but let us know if you all are down for something like that. We hope u can make it out to celebrate 27 years with Gato n the LoLystics.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Ok homies after the club met Saturday we decided to update the location, the plan is the same but waiting on the confirmation on the spot. The whole idea is to share a feast with all of our fellow clubs N riders, in a cool spot. Come thru with a side dish and eat with us, or bring that grill n get down 4 your club. Thinking about a rib cook off, but let us know if you all are down for something like that. We hope u can make it out to celebrate 27 years with Gato n the LoLystics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Ok homies after the club met Saturday we decided to update the location, the plan is the same but waiting on the confirmation on the spot. The whole idea is to share a feast with all of our fellow clubs N riders, in a cool spot. Come thru with a side dish and eat with us, or bring that grill n get down 4 your club. Thinking about a rib cook off, but let us know if you all are down for something like that. We hope u can make it out to celebrate 27 years with Gato n the LoLystics.


Keep in touch with me , i'm going ....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

67Joe said:


> Keep in touch with me , i'm going ....



will do Joe. and we'll see u there


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

whats up big homie, count us in.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That's whats up homie.. come thru!

It's time for an update!! shaaaau.. so we finally got locked in and confirmed. 

Taking it back to the beautiful Discovery Park right off the I-5 downtown Sacramento. The last get down we had at Discovery in '11 was one ofour best, so we happy to be back there again with all of our Compadres and Family. We doin this from the ground up, 0-60 in 30 days flat u know! And like always, no reverse  I'll update the first post and do my best to keep everyone updated. Cruise that low low in, enjoy some good music food and surround yourself with the best gente in Califas, and cruise it out.. 

Making plans for how we gonna work the food this year. Last time we fed the homeless and all the fkrs that were out fishing all day, N they didnt even bring us a fish to throw on the grill! chale!..  just remember Potluck style feasting.. bring a side, and you and your club are welcome to enjoy what we got, or just bring your own grill and get down for your club and fam bam.. we got the rest.

More info to follow and hopefully a picture to put in this topic lol.. might have to dig some up from last time


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Forgot to add, we got the homie DJ JoJo lined up ready to play all the baddest summertime get down oldies. You know how JoJo gets down with them mas firme rolas! Big thanks to the homie JoJo and the Destination homies for kicking it with us again this year!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*thats right to all northern califas end of year 8 th year annual get together*

:thumbsup:qvos to all the homies n the bay area,modesto,stocktone,chico,yuba city,reno all round areas Roseville etcetra,another event for the lowrider movement of today.the unity,raza,culture,burning desire of togetherness for the lolystics car club.i will be spinning that funky little beat all day bumping those firme ass rolas for your enjoyment.while all the comidas bbqing on the grill on a good day....ssssshhhhaaawwww destination music/car club sacra califassss:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

*LO*LYSTICS 27 YEARS OF LOWRIDING 2013*

QVOLE RAZA, JUST WANT TO INVITE ALL THE FIRME JENTE AND CLUBS TO OUR 27TH YEAR AS A CLUB,AS ALWAYS WE THROW IT LAST WEEKEND OF SEPTEMBER, THIS IS THE DAY WHEN WE SAY AL RATO TO THE YEAR,IT WAS ANOTHER SOLID YEAR,AND IT FELT GOOD TO HAVE SUPPORTED ALL THE SHOWS ALL THE CLUBS DID THIS YEAR, NOW ITS TIME FOR US TO DO IT AGAIN, SAME PLACE SAME TIME,I WANT TO CONGRADULATE ALL THE CLUBS THAT STEPED UP AND MADE IT HAPPEN, FEARNONE THRU THEIR FIRST SHOW AND IT WAS A FIRME ONE,THIS YEAR WER GONA HAVE MUSIC RAFLES  FOOD,WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO BRING YOUR BBQER AND THROW DOWN OR BRING YOUR FAVORATE DISH, LAST YEAR WE FED ALOT OF JENTE EVRYONE MADE IT POSSIBLE,AND JUST MAKE EVRYONE FEEL LIKE A CELEBRITY,SIMON QUE SI! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THEIR AND HAVE A FIRME TIME LIKE ALWAYS ,MUCHAS GRACIAS FOR YOUR SUPPORT SIEMPRE MUCH LOVE CON RESPETO PRESIDENT  BIG GATO GEE LO*LYSTICS CC.


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

QVOLE CARNALES GRACIAS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AQUI ESTAMOS Y NO NOS VAMOS SHAAAAU!


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

DestinationCC said:


> :thumbsup:qvos to all the homies n the bay area,modesto,stocktone,chico,yuba city,reno all round areas Roseville etcetra,another event for the lowrider movement of today.the unity,raza,culture,burning desire of togetherness for the lolystics car club.i will be spinning that funky little beat all day bumping those firme ass rolas for your enjoyment.while all the comidas bbqing on the grill on a good day....ssssshhhhaaawwww destination music/car club sacra califassss:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


GRACIAS CARNALES FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING US...


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

singlegate said:


> whats up big homie, count us in.


ORALE HOMEBOY SIMON QUE SI!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

67Joe said:


> Keep in touch with me , i'm going ....


ORALE JOE, SIMON ILL SEE YOU THEIR HOMIE....GRACIAS :roflmao:


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be there to support for the 7th year in a row. Trust and loyalty is a term I do associate with lo*lystics So we be there like every other year


GRACIAS CARNAL LOWRIDER SCENE HAS ALWAYS BEEN THERE FOR OUR CLUB ITS MUCH APPRICIATED HOMIE MUCH LUV N RESPECT ALWAYS


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

A TODA MADRE said:


> That's whats up homie.. come thru!
> 
> It's time for an update!! shaaaau.. so we finally got locked in and confirmed.
> 
> ...


SIMON QUE SI ! ITS GONA BE CRACKING AGAIN, GRACIAS FOR FIXING MY PAGE HOMIE....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

GatoG said:


> SIMON QUE SI ! ITS GONA BE CRACKING AGAIN, GRACIAS FOR FIXING MY PAGE HOMIE....


thru thick and thin homie.. we still here putting it down que no.. TT MF T


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> TTMFT FOR GATO!


qvole freaky simon ttt:rofl:


----------



## GatoG (Aug 28, 2013)

moreno54 said:


> View attachment 683018
> :thumbsup:


qvo uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be there to support for the 7th year in a row. Trust and loyalty is a term I do associate with lo*lystics So we be there like every other year


X72:thumbsup:
:420:BYOB:420:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

WEEKEND BUMP TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

woop woop to thee toppppppp


----------



## t-bill (Aug 8, 2013)

*event*

lookin forward to beenin there with u and the other club member. :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Keeping it alive and TTT

whats good with all the homies after the bad ass Family First get down.. Sacra had a good time on Sunday 

So the club discussed some more and it looks like the menu is coming together with some slow grilled smoked brisket, arroz n frijoles of course, potato salads and macaroni salads, all clubs are welcome, bring a dish and let's get our feast on.. gonna have some pinatas for the kids, and working on a few other surprises too.. 

and dont forget.. the homie JoJo.. getting down all day long! playing that get down cruising music  It's gonna be all good, another 1 to remember


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

DestinationCC said:


> woop woop to thee toppppppp


send me your logo for the flyer homie.. Gato has one working with one of the homies.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

t-bill said:


> lookin forward to beenin there with u and the other club member. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: come through T-Bill, we are inviting you to celebrate 27 years with us


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

HERES THE PATTERN CARNAL BEST I CAN DO.OROLE PUES GRACIASSSS


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

TTT 

CRUISE-IN ~N~ CRUISE OUT 
lets get the streets of Sac poppin again homies..like back in tha dayz


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

back to page one for the riders


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## siix5conv (Aug 12, 2010)

LOOKS ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD DAY N SACRA ...:thumbsup: WITH THE HOMIES


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

"OLDIES STOCKTON"
 WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

EL BOCA said:


> "OLDIES STOCKTON"
> WILL BE THERE!!


 

shaaaaauu.. orale homies we'll see you at the park. Here we go again you know how we do it. !~!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

siix5conv said:


> LOOKS ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD DAY N SACRA ...:thumbsup: WITH THE HOMIES


you already know Time to fire up the grills and spend some time relaxing wit friends and familia.. and the lowridrs of Nor-Cal


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT!


SHADOW, iMMA CALL YOU HOMIE! LET'S DO THIS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump it


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

aww snap wrong flyer hang tight ill get it


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

View attachment 729690


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

damm wrong one again..:facepalm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

hold up..somethings wrong wit my computer.. wtf


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Gettin closer.. hang tight..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ya mero homies.. im lookin for da rite one!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:qvos carnalitos how we doing.everything looking going to be another successful event with all the hente,raza,homitos.got few weeks in the wake up coming fast.alratos carnal see you soon.:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That's the 1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

you know it homie we already roling


DestinationCC said:


> :facepalm:qvos carnalitos how we doing.everything looking going to be another successful event with all the hente,raza,homitos.got few weeks in the wake up coming fast.alratos carnal see you soon.:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A TODA MADRE said:


>


 A few of the homies were MIA for this pic, but we all in this together~ u know


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


 All DAy


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

A TODA MADRE said:


> All DAy


TTT
:420:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Couple weeks away


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> Couple weeks away


:yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5



inside this issue
*



*
Lowrider Scene DVD Vol 19


Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer





AVAILABLE NOW


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

right on locos.. I'll take one..hope u vatos are ready to eat


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos carnalitos.i send mines in full fashion c/r in full strive alwayssss


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The Carniceria loves the Lo*Lystics right now! big orders placed over the weekend homeboys and girls..TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:to thee mother fucking topppppp of the page....:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Y Si!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Q VOz to all the homies


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

big shout out to our homeboy E from Thizz Latin for the B side flyer! whats up E hope you can make it down bro, I know you reading this


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT
LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## siix5conv (Aug 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweeeeet! Looks like fun!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

kilwar said:


> Sweeeeet! Looks like fun!


Itz always a good time homie.. Come on through and see how we do it 

:h5:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

exotic rider said:


> TTT
> LOOKS GOOD





66 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





siix5conv said:


> :thumbsup: TTT


*LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL*


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:the big mas firmes on the flyers carnal.talk to you soon alratos in full blast c/r alwayssss....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sunday morning bump..


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:rimshot: TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:420:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT


What's up loved one trying to gt my ride ready for ur gt down changing it up ah lil bit ....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Sssshhhhhaaaauuuuuu. Just a few days away. We ready for the Lolystics homies


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

67Joe said:


> What's up loved one trying to gt my ride ready for ur gt down changing it up ah lil bit ....


Right on brother Joe, hope you can cruise it in, but even if you cant, come out and kick it! how do you make that beauty better loco? ,..its already badd ass


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Sssshhhhhaaaauuuuuu. Just a few days away. We ready for the Lolystics homies


awww freeeeky.. picking up the awards in a few minutes! Who gonna take Best bomb, best truck, best traditional lowrider, most members ?


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS WILL BE THERE..........


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS WILL BE THERE..........


Right on Padrinos!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:to thee mother fucking topppp:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

Ill be der


----------



## siix5conv (Aug 12, 2010)

THE COUNT DOWN :rimshot:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Couple days away


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up everyone, update is we making final plans, and all is good. Tons of activities for the lil ones, getting together the awards, food is on lock, DJ on lock, live music - check. See you all out there and thank you all for your support, its our turn to give back. Bust that ride out and cruise it in..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

andrez said:


> Ill be der


 :h5:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vamonos!


DestinationCC said:


> :facepalm:to thee mother fucking topppp:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT just a few days until the fiesta to end the summer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:qvos to all northern califas.lolystics 27 annual come on out to support the homies.a full day of entertainment,free bbq lots of food welcome to bring your own bbqers to get your cook on too.jumpers for the kids,raffles,awards,lot of good music all day.live bands,free event for all hente so come on out and kick it with all the lolystics famillia,we only got two days in the wake up so get those firme ranflas ready.once again this is a free event so it wont cost a dime to have a good time with the homiessss.see you hente,raza,soon alratossss.destination music,car club.sacramento califas:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## t-bill (Aug 8, 2013)

what time will it start on Sat.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


Q vole


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

For the homies askin about a cruise, there's no plan except cruising into the park. 
but all them rides sure would look good on the streets when the sun goes down.
The flyer was supposed to say cruise IN. But the homie put cruise N but it's all good :h5:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

What time does it start?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

LOYALITY


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

One hot summer 63 said:


> What time does it start?


11-5 probably start serving food at noon or close to it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> LOYALITY


LOYALTY homie . Simon

All i have in this world are my balls and my word, and i dont break them for no one!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

DestinationCC said:


> :facepalm:qvos to all northern califas.lolystics 27 annual come on out to support the homies.a full day of entertainment,free bbq lots of food welcome to bring your own bbqers to get your cook on too.jumpers for the kids,raffles,awards,lot of good music all day.live bands,free event for all hente so come on out and kick it with all the lolystics famillia,we only got two days in the wake up so get those firme ranflas ready.once again this is a free event so it wont cost a dime to have a good time with the homiessss.see you hente,raza,soon alratossss.destination music,car club.sacramento califas:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Right on JoJo. thank you again for doin what you do for us lowriding homeboys! One more day till we get down and celebrate. Hope you all can make it out to discovery to celebrate with us. Time to enjoy a nice day, nice rides and the best gente in the world. Gato, Me and all the homies hope you can join us. Be there or Be square homies. Much love to all our homies with the candy paint, the 5.20s and 5.60's, the sirens, the visors, the juice, and spokes..The oldies heads, the souleros, the family guys, the working homies, the hustlers, the legends and the up and comers.. see you at Discovery Park in Sacra


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> 11-5 probably start serving food at noon or close to it.


Ok thanks.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

A TODA MADRE said:


> LOYALTY homie . Simon
> 
> All i have in this world are my balls and my word, and i dont break them for no one!


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Where r the pics at?


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm here stuck at work!


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice to see all the Sacramento Lowriders out in full effect supporting a Sacramento CarClub. Was a good show. Took tons of videos which when I post ill let u all know.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a good time at discovery park !


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

A TODA MADRE said:


> For the homies askin about a cruise, there's no plan except cruising into the park.
> but all them rides sure would look good on the streets when the sun goes down.
> The flyer was supposed to say cruise IN. But the homie put cruise N but it's all good :h5:


THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS!
GOOD HOMIES = GOOD TIMES
:thumbsup:


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Real fun time! Here are some pics. More can be found at www.LowriderFamily.com under the "Event Pics" section and at www.Facebook.com/LowriderEvents


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you all for coming out, it was a great time. Nothing but homies and families grillin, chillin, catchin up, great music all day (whats up JoJo!) From the LO*LYSTICS we Hope you all had a good time too. thanks for the pics, if anyone has more, post em up por favor. I didn't get a chance to take any!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support everyone. what a success! LO*LYSTICS, and lowriders Sacra and Nor Cal, we all made this happen. Not just one person, it wasn't the money, or our connections. it was a club of solid homies, doing for each other, chipping in, spreading the word, Loyal lowriders coming out to support and do what we love to do. It was friends we made over many years, homeboys and homegirls that have supported us year after year! Seeing the videos the pics makes it all worth it. It was a pleasure for us to make this happen for Nor Cal. Stay up everyone ~ CANT STOP WONT STOP! ~


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:h5: qvos carnal just wanted to say gracias to all the lolystics famillia for giving me that opportunity to help out for another good event,we had a good time with all the homeboys/homegirls.and the good food that was bomb.gracias to all the hente who came out to support thee lolystics famillia.c/r in full blast of the lowrider movement,unity,raza.:h5:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Had a good time despite blowing a tire at the event. Thank you all that looked after my Lincoln while I scrambled to get it fixed


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

The_Golden_One said:


> Had a good time despite blowing a tire at the event. Thank you all that looked after my Lincoln while I scrambled to get it fixed


Ya that Bitch hits a crazy 3 wheel. Good looking Lincoln even with the flat tire it was sick with it.


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Thank you all for coming out, it was a great time. Nothing but homies and families grillin, chillin, catchin up, great music all day (whats up JoJo!) From the LO*LYSTICS we Hope you all had a good time too. thanks for the pics, if anyone has more, post em up por favor. I didn't get a chance to take any!



Its was a good turn out! And we had a good time see you next yr.... UntouchableS C.C


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

100spokedaytonman said:


> Ya that Bitch hits a crazy 3 wheel. Good looking Lincoln even with the flat tire it was sick with it.


Thank you!!


----------

